# Rangeline Walmart (Mobile) has DPMS ARs in stock



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

16" flat top with railed gas block and 4 position stock for $596.00. they only get about 10 of them at a time and they sell very quickly. They just got some this morning.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*Do DPMS AR's have a polymer lower?*


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

hwy 29 had one yesterday for same price


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

TURTLE said:


> *Do DPMS AR's have a polymer lower?*


No, 7075 Aluminum just like the Bushmasters, RRAs etc.


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

The Walmart on Schillingers had some two weeks ago but the one I held felt so freaking cheap/crappy that I couldn't force myself to buy it.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

No Turtle, the Frontier Poly lowers are actually better and have a better trigger. 

Kafer I was reading about those, there was something, I cannot remember what was a no deal for me. They have the front post sight that has to be ground off, handle, damn this old age, I just can't remember?

For your first AR or just a plinker you can buy this and be very happy or build your own for $100 less to the same price.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

The have a railed front sight base Frank.... nothing to grind. On of my boys bought one a month or so ago and has put over 300rds through it with not a single issue. It's a DPMS "Panther" M4.... same as the one on their site.

I'd be shocked if you could build one to the same quality level for $500.... or even $600. Last I checked, "decent" parts would cost you $600 or more and quality parts a good bid more.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Good for him Kafer, glad he is happy w it. I have one I just built w alot better parts especially the barrel and BCG for $500 a 5.56, much better than .223 in my opinion.


----------



## GoneCoastal (May 1, 2008)

Is this the one that wallys has?

http://dpmsinc.3dcartstores.com/SPORTICAL_ep_136-1.html

dpms has been around a long time, there is also preban(94) rifles out there. They just dont have a name thats memorable or catchy like BM COLT, RR, Spikes ect... 
Here is a good read on AR receiver makers, most all are cast by only a few mfg`s.

http://www.ar15.com/forums/t_3_12/318113_.html


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

No the one at Walmart has a dust cover. I've been telling guys for a couple decades that the ONLY things that makes one AR superior to another is three things.

Barrel
Carrier and bolt
trigger group

in that order.

There are many high dollar ARs out there with crap for barrels. All of them (ARs) shoot good (even the cheap ones). But try one with a excellent barrel and carrier/bolt group and then you have something to brag about.


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Bought one last fall and have shot an easy 500 rounds through it. BTW, I shoot 5.56 and not 223 and have not had any issues with the rifle. I can tell you I end up with a dud now and then with the ammo, but that's not the rifles fault. I would buy one again in a heart beat.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

kaferhaus said:


> No, 7075 Aluminum just like the Bushmasters, RRAs etc.


*Damn it man, Thats a good deal right there.*


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

FrankwT said:


> Good for him Kafer, glad he is happy w it. I have one I just built w alot better parts especially the barrel and BCG for $500 a 5.56, much better than .223 in my opinion.


What is the difference between a 5.56 and a .223? To my knowledge a 5.56 is loaded a little hotter than .223,but the casing and bullets are the same.Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------

